# Do You Ever Check, Double-Check or Triple Check Something?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't say that I'm obsessive compulsive, but more and more I find myself double checking to see if the stove is off, door locked, etc.  Many times, even though I know I already checked once, I'll check again just to be on the safe side.  How about you, do you find yourself double-checking things on a daily basis?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, I double/triple check all the time!  Makes good sense to be on the safe side.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2015)

No, I never do that. Maybe I should start.....


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm guilty!   What applecruncher said.


----------



## imp (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, I do. More and more, as the old faculties deteriorate gradually. Short-term memory is the worst. Ten minutes after setting down a tool, or locking the door when leaving, I find I am often not SURE where I put the part, or whether I locked the door!

Yet, I can call out one-hit wonders of "oldies" from forty years ago. My friend Charley, from high school days, is worse. He leaves the house, drives away, returns to check the door, leaves again, has been known to do this act in triplicate!

Old age. If I complain, my wife advises that I consider the alternate to living old.......imp


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 7, 2015)

I check all the faucets in the house before I go to bed...why? have no idea.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes , I never used to..but short term memory is shot now so I double check the doors are locked at night, cooker is off...and when i go out double/double check I have my keys in my hand before shutting the door..only last summer I shut the door and realised in an instant I'd left my keys indoors...had to call a locksmith out which cost me £80 quid!!


----------



## Lynk (Aug 7, 2015)

I double check and sometimes triple check the doors are locked, the lights are off and the stove before I leave the house and do it before I go to bed.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 7, 2015)

Before I cut anything I measure two or three times...and still can cut it wrong LOL


----------



## imp (Aug 7, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I check all the faucets in the house before I go to bed...why? have no idea.



Afraid of drowning in your sleep, maybe?      imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 7, 2015)

No.  It never works with me.  If I check, I've always done whatever it is I'm checking on.  Only when I forget to check did I also forget to do it.
Maybe I should double check whether I've checked everything or not.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh my, I don't double check anything!  Is this because I don't care enough and am taking foolish risks?

Am I wrongly putting too much trust in my memory? Sometimes I do forget small things like who said what and when.

I recently read my emergency room report for a visit for ankle swelling and great pain one Sunday ( Achilles tendon strain/inflammation, NOT blood clot as I'd feared). This report referred to history from a hospitalization I had in March, in part:

"Memory: Short term memory loss". 

The date was 4 days after 2 surgeries and I was quite high on morphine for pain and Valium for back spasms! True, at that time I was lucky to have remembered my name if in fact, I did. Will this report follow me for the rest of my life?

My live-in 21 year old grandson laughed when I told him about this and said he'd sometimes wished my memory wasn't as good as it is and  that its as good or better than some of his friends'.

So anyway, what the heck was my point???


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 7, 2015)

imp said:


> Yes, I do. More and more, as the old faculties deteriorate gradually. Short-term memory is the worst. Ten minutes after setting down a tool, or locking the door when leaving, I find I am often not SURE where I put the part, or whether I locked the door!
> 
> Yet, I can call out one-hit wonders of "oldies" from forty years ago. My friend Charley, from high school days, is worse. He leaves the house, drives away, returns to check the door, leaves again, has been known to do this act in triplicate!
> 
> Old age. If I complain, my wife advises that I consider the alternate to living old.......imp



I am exactly like you, imp. Ten minutes is good. Thirty seconds will do it for me. I also find I'm getting clumsy. Dropping things that immediately vanish off the planet. Knocking things over. I live alone now, and am unstable walking. I can't afford to get into trouble. So yes. Think about every move, and check it twice. As far as "beats the alternative"; I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

I've become a bit OCD and triple check many things.


----------



## chic (Aug 8, 2015)

I never used to need to do this but now I absolutely double check things just to make sure. It must be aging.


----------



## Linda (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm checking things all the time and then I still get side tracked easy and forget something and have a mini disaster on my hands.  Like forgetting to turn off the water running into the kitchen sink.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 8, 2015)

Double check the cooker before I retire for the night, and triple check I have my keys before going out to the garbage in my PJs!


----------



## oldman (Aug 8, 2015)

When, or if you are a pilot and your plane has over 200 souls on-board, it's a good idea to always check and double-check most everything.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 8, 2015)

My curling iron seems to be the only thing I double and triple check...


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh yes, I am guilty of this. When I go out for my daily walks, I leave through my basement door. When I come back, so many times, I have gotten upstairs and then can't remember locking my basement door. I go downstairs to check and see if I did, and lo and behold every time it has already been locked. Apparently, I go through the motions automatically but I'm not paying attention and can't remember doing it. If I didn't go back and check, it nags me until I do. I have done this with my upstairs doors sometimes too but at least I don't have to climb stairs to check them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

I check for my keys often before leaving the house and possibly locking myself out.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2015)

After locking myself out of my car once years ago by shutting the trunk with the keys inside it, I always make very sure I have my keys in my hand before I shut that trunk door.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I recently read my emergency room report for a visit for ankle swelling and great pain one Sunday ( Achilles tendon strain/inflammation, NOT blood clot as I'd feared). This report referred to history from a hospitalization I had in March, in part:
> 
> "Memory: Short term memory loss".
> 
> The date was 4 days after 2 surgeries and I was quite high on morphine for pain and Valium for back spasms! True, at that time I was lucky to have remembered my name if in fact, I did. Will this report follow me for the rest of my life?



_Yep, it will.  Just before retiring for good I worked in Medical Records at a trauma center.  There's a lot of hysterical laughter when the transcriptionists type the reports and more hysterical laughter when they're being readied for the docs' signatures.  Not much hysterical laughter from the docs ... for some reason? _


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I check for my keys often before leaving the house and possibly locking myself out.



I leave a spare key outside under a rock and so far haven't use it for  2 years....hmmm ,got to remind myself to check if its still there.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've become a bit OCD and triple check many things.


Me too, maybe there is a club somewhere for us?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I leave a spare key outside under a rock and so far haven't use it for  2 years....hmmm ,got to remind myself to check if its still there.



I've only locked myself out once in 15 years.  Our neighbours have a spare set of keys and luckily they were home.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Me too, maybe there is a club somewhere for us?



Probably is!  Might have to do some kind of test to get in though....


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I leave a spare key outside under a rock and so far haven't use it for  2 years....hmmm ,got to remind myself to check if its still there.



I'd never do that -- I'd be afraid the bad guys would find it -- but my neighbor has a key.


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't actually double or triple check things,  but I have a ritual before I leave the house.

I go from one room to the next,  checking that the windows are locked.  That I have the keys in my pocket,  and that the front and rear doors are locked.

Then I can leave the house.

At night I do the same thing,  ensure that all switches are turned off,  the doors and windows are locked,  the keys are in their usuall position in case I need to get out quickly.

Then I can go to bed.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 8, 2015)

No checking required here.


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yep and I still may miss something.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 9, 2015)

...ever get 5 miles down the road and have to go back home to see if you closed the garage door?...lol

At my age, I'm constantly checking, rechecking and looking for my list.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 9, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ...ever get 5 miles down the road and have to go back home to see if you closed the garage door?...lol
> 
> At my age, I'm constantly checking, rechecking and looking for my list.



Me too. It's not a question of obsessing, I just make a lot of mistakes and I'd make a lot more if I didn't double and yes triple check.


----------

